# Bride getting ready for the big day



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's a quick scan from the first and last wedding i'll shoot

Mamiya C330, 80mmF2.8 , Fomapan 400 film developed in Ilfotec L29 @ 1+29 for 9 minutes


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a good looking photo. 

I assume the rest of the wedding did not go as planned?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2012)

Warhorse said:


> That's a good looking photo.
> 
> I assume the rest of the wedding did not go as planned?



Cheers, rest of the wedding went fine just find shooting weddings very boring


----------



## bunny99123 (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the shot.  I feel the same way!  I only do small weddings for family, and that is after I explain it is not my favorite event to shot.  They never go as plan...spend too much time getting people to even get together for a pic...drives me nuts.  I use to work for a wedding business for several years in my younger years, and even that was stressful.  Especially rounding up people for the photographer.  In our small town, the only photographer owned the only wedding business.  My hat goes off to those that love to do it!  I do like shooting bridal, groomsmen and bridemaid shots.  More organized when they are off to themself.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 30, 2012)

I would find the wedding photography stressful not boring.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2012)

shefjr said:


> I would find the wedding photography stressful not boring.



Shooting it on film was stressful and boring


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 30, 2012)

Soooo....the glare works for you guys in this one??  Maybe I'm not getting it


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2012)

I was gonna inquire about that amount of veiling glare...what...is that Mamiya's taking lens full of fungus? Or was there just a big, greasy fingerprint on the front element...you know,from maybe* a basket of fish & chips* at the pub thre night before??? 'Cause, I mean, man, that looks like a pre-WW II uncoated Sonnar or something equally ancient and flarey being shot right against the light...


----------



## amolitor (Sep 30, 2012)

This is definitely one of those cases where you're getting a pass for using film.

Huge glare, ok, maybe it's an effect. I don't much like it. Normal lens for a close in portrait? What, you hate the bride or something? Shooting up her nose? This is a technically flawed, unflattering, photo of some woman getting her hair done.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2012)

amolitor said:


> This is definitely one of those cases where you're getting a pass for using film.
> 
> Huge glare, ok, maybe it's an effect. I don't much like it. Normal lens for a close in portrait? What, you hate the bride or something? Shooting up her nose? This is a technically flawed, unflattering, photo of some woman getting her hair done.



Can you tell us what you really think,amolitor? You mean you do not like that 1939-era, 80mm Flaremeister f/3.5 lens look??? lol


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I was gonna inquire about that amount of veiling glare...what...is that Mamiya's taking lens full of fungus? Or was there just a big, greasy fingerprint on the front element...you know,from maybe a basket of fish & chips at the pub thre night before??? 'Cause, I mean, man, that looks like a pre-WW II uncoated Sonnar or something equally ancient and flarey being shot right against the light...



No fungus or finger print, it was the look i was going for im setting a new trend


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> This is definitely one of those cases where you're getting a pass for using film.
> 
> Huge glare, ok, maybe it's an effect. I don't much like it. Normal lens for a close in portrait? What, you hate the bride or something? Shooting up her nose? This is a technically flawed, unflattering, photo of some woman getting her hair done.



You have mentioned all the good points what about the bad ones


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks awesome to me, I LOVE lens flare though.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Looks awesome to me, I LOVE lens flare though.



Cheers mate, the others just dont get it


----------



## amolitor (Oct 1, 2012)

The flares flare maybe does give a sense of anticipation, of something about to happen? Also, I'd believe a visual pun on the bridal veil if the photo gave us any clue that this was a bride. Still not buying it, but it does feel like there might be the germ of an idea in here.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> The flares flare maybe does give a sense of anticipation, of something about to happen? Also, I'd believe a visual pun on the bridal veil if the photo gave us any clue that this was a bride. Still not buying it, but it does feel like there might be the germ of an idea in here.



I'm not defending it she had seen the effect in a bridal mag so i gave her what she wanted very easy to do with digital, film you dont get a second chance, i shot it for free because they are good friends even delayed my holiday i was going away the day of the wedding all turned out good they insisted i take the equivalent of $800


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

One without flare


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2012)

amolitor said:


> The flares flare maybe does give a sense of anticipation, of something about to happen? Also, I'd believe a visual pun on the bridal veil if the photo gave us any clue that this was a bride. Still not buying it, but it does feel like there might be the germ of an idea in here.



I like lens flare when it's done well. I truly DO love lens flare-type effects. And yeah, I thought about the veiling glare, as this is actually called, (it's not flare, it's veiling glare, two different things) as being a sort of visual play on words of bridal veil,etc. Yeah, maybe there is a germ of an idea in there...but the dull,flat,ugly way the glare is rendered sprayed Lysol antiseptic spray on the germ and killed it.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm definitely not bright enough to figure out the whole "veil" thing, but I do like the image.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> I'm definitely not bright enough to figure out the whole "veil" thing, but I do like the image.



Thanks, going by the comments i think its one you like or hate


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 1, 2012)

It's all about creating atmosphere, that's what lens flare does is add drama to documentation.


----------

